# DRI - sales presentation offer email



## AndySamuels (Apr 1, 2014)

Got this in my email yesterday:

3 nights, 4 days, $239 (you get a $100 debit card when you phone within 72 hours). Typical sales presentation mandatory.

http://communications.diamondresorts.com/18354/email.html

Holiday Inn Resort Lake Buena Vista ▶
WITH A TOUR OF MYSTIC DUNES RESORT & GOLF CLUB ▶
ORLANDO, FLORIDA

Clarion Hotel at the Palace ▶
WITH A TOUR OF THE SUITES AT FALL CREEK ▶
BRANSON, MISSOURI

Bell Rock Inn ▶
WITH A TOUR OF THE RIDGE ON SEDONA GOLF RESORT ▶
SEDONA, ARIZONA 

Greensprings Vacation Resort ▶
WILLIAMSBURG, VIRGINIA	

Zona Hotel and Suites ▶
WITH A TOUR OF SCOTTSDALE VILLA MIRAGE ▶
SCOTTSDALE, ARIZONA 

Stratosphere Casino, Hotel, and Tower ▶
WITH A TOUR OF POLO TOWERS SUITES ▶
LAS VEGAS, NEVADA 

Forest Suites Resort ▶
WITH A TOUR OF LAKE TAHOE VACATION RESORT ▶
SOUTH LAKE TAHOE, CALIFORNIA 

Palm Canyon Resort ▶
PALM SPRINGS, CALIFORNIA

Please remove this in case this is not allowed under the forum rules.


----------

